# East Europe boards



## RikkiRicardo (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi need help on finding the part with pgm on these boards
the easy stuff i have found


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Aug 1, 2016)

here are more


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Aug 1, 2016)

a lot of the parts have been stripped


----------



## RikkiRicardo (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## RikkiRicardo (Aug 1, 2016)

This will be a very hard sorting out as we will have 5 tons of boards and lots of testing


----------



## kjavanb123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi,

PM sent.


----------



## rtm (Aug 2, 2016)

picture IMG_1410.jpg
Green capacitors are rich of palladium. If you are lucky they may contain platinum.
Here in Bulgaria buyers pay very well for them.
green flat h30 - 800 euro for kg
green flat h90, h60, h50 - 550 euro for kg
brown or yellow "fat - 550 euro

http://www.kaunakiemis.lt/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Kondensatoriai_zali.jpg


----------



## teclu (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello. RikkiRicardo,

You have there RFT connectors ( and IC sockets, RFT also) which have a variable potential of mp... about 4 % -5 % Pd and 0,7 % -1.2% gold per kilogram of contacts/pins (of course , depending on how they are covered, I mean surface covered: fully or partially)

Another thing, from the capacitors that you have already cut, you can get maximum 4% Ag/ kg( 1 kg, without legs). If you are lucky.

Bring them out, of the pile(pile of the Ag capacitors), on blue and small yellow capacitors with Pd(do not smash/crush/ broke togheter with Ag capacitors... because you will waste Pd)


teclu


----------

